# 664 New Holland Baler problems



## Coalburner (Jan 8, 2016)

My 664 baler is having trouble starting a roll? I have built up on the starter roller with hard surface rods and the bottom drum also, the hay picks up fine but will not start rolling if the hay is dry. I usually cut one day and bale in 2 days, its usually just summer grass nothing special. The only thought I have is the rough side of my belts are worn down and maybe they aren't helping start the roll??? I've tried slowing rpm's down, fast, slower and faster gears, pretty much anything and everything???? Any thoughts?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You need to slow your engine speed 1/3 to 1/2 while increasing your ground speed. New belts would help, but I have never seen that as the first solution. Can you bale early in the morning or later in the evening? If the hay is coming out between the stripper roll and follower roll, you can add additional rods to the stripper roll.


----------



## Black Bulls (Aug 3, 2017)

Sounds like the same problem I had with a 660 this year. Tried everything my service guys thought and no help. What ended up working was this...Feed about 5 feet of windrow into baler. stopped. counted to three and fed in another 5 or so feet. stop. count to three and repeat one more time, then bale like normal. This seemed to give the core time to form. Not a "fix", but hope it gets you back to baling.


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Trade it for JD? Fixed all my New Holland no-want-to-start-bale problems

Had a 648 that wouldn't start a bale in dry conditions to save its life. Only thing that really helped was jump out an make a narrow windrow for 20' or so. Take the doubled up 4' windrows and make them 2' wide by hand then feed that into the middle of baler. Seriously, I love my JD baler, would never go back. 2c


----------



## Coalburner (Jan 8, 2016)

I have tried slowing the rpm's down, but still plugged badly. I talked to buddy that had the same problem. He welded some 1/4 by 1/4 key stock on the starter roller, in between the factory round stock. As soon as it quits raining, I'll give it a try?? I like the bales the JD baler makes, just don't have the funds right now.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Coalburner said:


> I have tried slowing the rpm's down, but still plugged badly. I talked to buddy that had the same problem. He welded some 1/4 by 1/4 key stock on the starter roller, in between the factory round stock. As soon as it quits raining, I'll give it a try?? I like the bales the JD baler makes, just don't have the funds right now.


Pretty sure you mean the floor roll but I did that to mine (though I think it was 5/16) and I also added 3/16 to the middle roll. It made it a different baler. Best part, super cheap thing to try.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The floor roll would be the one to modify. The belts are another place to look. If the texture is worn smooth the belts can not grip the hay to get it moving upwards. Unless the belts have been replaced over the years, a twenty year old baler probably is not as agressive as it once was.


----------

